# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Τροφη για δεκαοχτουρες

## dekaoxtoura

Καλημερα,
Βαζω τροφη (αβραστο σιταρι) στο μπαλκονι μου και ερχονται σταθερα πολλες δεκαοχτουρες και δυο περιστερια.
Προχθες που παρειγγειλα απο το πετ σοπ σταρι, δεν ειχε και μου εφερε σπασμενο ρυζι, που μου ειπε πως το τρωνε. Αλλα δεν το ακουμπανε.
Διαβασα καπου στο νετ πως πρεπει να το ψιλοβρασω πρωτα, ενω σε ενα αλλο πως δεν κανει γιατι φουσκωνει στο στομαχι τους.
Ξερετε τί πρεπει να κανω τελικα; 
Προς το παρον αγοραζω απο το μαρκετ σιταρι, αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβο για να το συνεχισω μεχρι να βρω φτηνο σιταρι.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαίρομαι που ταΐζεις τα πουλάκια στην περιοχή σου. Αν έχεις δικά σου πουλάκια να φροντίσεις να μην έρχονται κοντά και ειδικά τα ελεύθερα πάνω στα κλουβιά των δικών σου. Εγώ όταν τάιζα ένα ζευγάρι δεκαοχτούρων με την τροφή του Μόρτη, δηλαδή σπόρια για παραδείσια. Έκοβα επίσης ψωμάκι φρέσκο σε μπουκίτσες όσο το μικρό νύχι του χεριού και τα έτρωγαν ολόκληρα. Χαίρομαι που τα ταΐζεις. Μην ξεχάσεις το νερό. Είναι πολύτιμο, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι. Εμένα έπιναν συνέχεια από εκεί.  :Big Grin:

----------

